# A new category?



## cansmoke (May 24, 2019)

Has there ever been a category for grilling? Ok, the focus of this group is low and slow but I grill as well. I use tricks from smoking when grilling and get a smoke ring on a burger.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 24, 2019)

None that I know/knew of. Most folks that post about grilling do so under the type of meat they're grilling. 

Chris


----------



## tropics (May 24, 2019)

http://grillingmeatforums.com/
This is the sister site bmudd runs it I think
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (May 24, 2019)

There's a grilling subforum for each type of meat.


----------



## cansmoke (May 24, 2019)

THanks, Richie, I've created an account
THank you chilerelleneo, I did not know that.


----------

